# Select a WP prospect



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Honestly, I'm tending to lean in this order. Tell me what your pinion is and what I should change around! 
6
7
1
2
3
5
4
8


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

it is very hard to judge from just candid pics alone:-(.Need correct confo shots & video to see their movement. Yes they have pleasure breeding but some are just more natural than others:wink: 
Only thing I'll comment on about those posted.Agree I don't like long back in last one. My good friend has a Sudden Instinct gelding & he's pretty nice.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just based on those pictures (which aren't great, we'd actually need video to see quality of movement too), but I'd choose 6 first, then 2. I don't particularly like any of the rest of them for WP type movement.

There are a couple I _might_ look at as performance/ranch prospects when they're older, but nothing show worthy.

ETA: I suppose I should say why I don't really like most the others...

1- not a good enough picture to tell anything so I just skipped even looking
3- head/neck too high. Might just be that one picture, but immediately made me look elsewhere for a more level foal.
4- croup looks steep and very straight through stifle/hocks...makes for limited power on the hind and difficulty collecting
5- hocks too straight and bones in front legs way too fine.
7- neck is just ugly. short, thick, with a very thick throatlatch and it ties in coarsely to her head.
8- Long back, upright shoulder


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

top ones are 1,2, and 6


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Just based on those pictures (which aren't great, we'd actually need video to see quality of movement too), but I'd choose 6 first, then 2. I don't particularly like any of the rest of them for WP type movement.
> 
> There are a couple I _might_ look at as performance/ranch prospects when they're older, but nothing show worthy.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason you would choose 6 first?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Knees and hocks appear to be lower set, which makes for less leg motion, heavier bone, which is always good. I just like the overall look better, though the temperament and quality of movement might change things if I saw them in person.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Knees and hocks appear to be lower set, which makes for less leg motion, heavier bone, which is always good. I just like the overall look better, though the temperament and quality of movement might change things if I saw them in person.


What do you think of the second horse?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know 4 will be a good big-boned ranch horse. Look at the hip on that one. I think the last would be a nice pleasure horse, not too thick in the throatlatch. Nice length of neck. 6 is a bit short in the neck for pleasure and thick in the throatlatch. Good ranch prospect.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like 6 and 8. 6 looks a little short in the neck and may not be the best mover but I am always drawn to that ranch type body style.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

I know this thread is old and you may have already gotten a horse but i'll give you my input just in case haha! I have a Sudden Instinct mare that I love to death. If you want speed, Sudden Instinct babies have big motors or at least the ones that i've seen! His babies tend to be on the stubborn side but they are great movers. Another bonus is that they have beautiful heads on them haha!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

2 and 6. I like 2 the best, though.


----------

